
Free Download: Foundations of Machine Learning, Second Edition - yarapavan
https://cs.nyu.edu/~mohri/mlbook/
======
yarapavan
Direct PDF Link:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7voitv0vt24c88s/10290.pdf?dl=1](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7voitv0vt24c88s/10290.pdf?dl=1)

Notes:

A new edition of a graduate-level machine learning textbook that focuses on
the analysis and theory of algorithms.

This book is a general introduction to machine learning that can serve as a
textbook for graduate students and a reference for researchers. It covers
fundamental modern topics in machine learning while providing the theoretical
basis and conceptual tools needed for the discussion and justification of
algorithms. It also describes several key aspects of the application of these
algorithms. The authors aim to present novel theoretical tools and concepts
while giving concise proofs even for relatively advanced topics.

This second edition offers three new chapters, on model selection, maximum
entropy models, and conditional entropy models. New material in the appendixes
includes a major section on Fenchel duality, expanded coverage of
concentration inequalities, and an entirely new entry on information theory.
More than half of the exercises are new to this edition.

